# HCG Help



## Brawla (Oct 5, 2011)

Is there any reason I can't transfer HCG to a sterile screw top container (such as a urine sample pot) and mix/store it in that?

I assume the Bac water keeps it sterile when exposed to the air?

I'm wondering for 2 reasons. My HCG came in an amp and mixing vials seem to be unavailable in the UK.


----------



## exphys88 (Oct 5, 2011)

Brawla said:


> Is there any reason I can't transfer HCG to a sterile screw top container (such as a urine sample pot) and mix/store it in that?
> 
> I assume the Bac water keeps it sterile when exposed to the air?
> 
> I'm wondering for 2 reasons. My HCG came in an amp and mixing vials seem to be unavailable in the UK.



I'd be hesitant to inject anything that wasn't stored in an airtight container.  Every time you open the screw top lid, you could potentially let bacteria in.


----------



## pieguy (Oct 5, 2011)

Most people just reconstitute the HCG in the little vial, then store it in a 10 or 20ml vial. That way you can just backfill a slin pin real quick with .5 ml if u reconstituted with 5ml bac water or 1 ml if you reconstituted with 10ml bac water. This is assuming you want 500iu of hcg.


----------



## Brawla (Oct 5, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I'd be hesitant to inject anything that wasn't stored in an airtight container.  Every time you open the screw top lid, you could potentially let bacteria in.



Well vials do have air in them, and doesn't the bac water protect against bacteria?

Pieguy I explained the problem with vials in my opening post...

Don't worry the problem is now solved .


----------



## tyzero89 (Oct 5, 2011)

You could just recon it and then fill up a 3ml syringe. If you have 5000iu then you could use 2ml of bac water to recon with so that way for every 5 ticks on a 1ml slin pin you would get 250iu. You would then just use the 3ml syringe to fill each new slin pin with the desired amount of HCG...


----------



## pieguy (Oct 5, 2011)

Recon in the amp with a tiny bit of bac water then transfer to a larger syringe. 

But u got it figured out so gj


----------



## btls (Jan 16, 2012)

tyzero89 said:


> You could just recon it and then fill up a 3ml syringe. If you have 5000iu then you could use 2ml of bac water to recon with so that way for every 5 ticks on a 1ml slin pin you would get 250iu. You would then just use the 3ml syringe to fill each new slin pin with the desired amount of HCG...



Correct me if I am wrong, but 250 iu would be 1 tick on a 1 ml insulin pin (1/10 of a mil), not 5 ticks, if you reconstituted 5000 iu hcg with 2 ml bac water. 

Has anyone ever done it this way with this little amount of bac water?

Edit: I just realized that by "ticks", tyzero89 meant .02 mil, so yes, five "ticks" would be .1 ml, which would equal 250 iu.


----------

